# The Parktool Shop Inflator...$140.95



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

I like some Park tools, but this is ridiculous...Park Tool INF-1 Shop Inflator > New Items | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll append to your post...I like Park Tools, except for their pumps...which are so universally bad compared to the competition, I won't even attempt to buy their inflation head.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow! I have a huge Snap On box filled with very expensive tools and I would NEVER buy that.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

That's nuts! I got a Cambell Hausfeld at Walmart for $18 and a Schrader/Presta adapter for $2. Campbell Hausfeld Tire Inflator with Gauge: Tools : Walmart.com Fantastic inflator, even for tubeless applications. Most of my bike-related hand tools are Park brand though.


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

I bought the Harbor Freight pistol grip inflator for $9.00 and use a 99 cent presta to schrader adapter to air up bicycle tires. I've read the gauge is not accurate and that it will fail at high pressures but I've had it for a year and it works great, plus the gauge is pretty accurate. I bought it just to see if I needed an inflator and I really like it for filling high volume, low pressure tires. I still use a floor pump to top off 120 psi road tires but this setup is great for MTB tires, touring tires, car tires and especially 3.8'' fat tires.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

haha wow thats terrible


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I think "shop" is the key term here. I have been using the Problem Solvers Air Bob, basically the same thing (cheaper too), and those things are indispensable on busy days. But yeah, I would never pay for something like that for use around the house. 

And the OP was right, Park makes some good stuff and it's reasonably priced in most cases, but don't be afraid to shop around if your looking for the best.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

say what you want but this tool is aimed squarely at the bike shop. this tool is all about efficiency. no time to waste screwing on the adapter, no hose to fumble with like the prestainflator. i run 2 air lines to my bench with a presta chuck(boston bicycle mechanic: presta air chuck) and schrader chuck(cheapo 2.99 special) permanently attached. my air chucks are push on and go no need to flip a lever like the air bob. with the park i don't even need to think of which hose to grab. with that said i will probably not purchase the park inflator. expensive and the time saving compared to my current setup is not much


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it time for another "Park Tools are overpriced" thread?


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Also have an air bob. Will probably last forever at my house.


----------



## FullMonty (Nov 3, 2008)

Already have one at work. Big time saver: push, squeeze, go.

Would never get one for home though.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

prestaflator for me

doesn't lock onto the valve, but it's simplicity in its design is appealing to me


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I think "shop" is the key term here. I have been using the Problem Solvers Air Bob, basically the same thing (cheaper too), and those things are indispensable on busy days. But yeah, I would never pay for something like that for use around the house.
> 
> And the OP was right, Park makes some good stuff and it's reasonably priced in most cases, but don't be afraid to shop around if your looking for the best.


Just wanted to reinforce your point about it being a shop item. Heads like these are indispensable. Though the Park is one of my least favorites. We pawned it off of the sales floor stand where they fill tires on floor bikes when it's slow.

We've gone the cheap route before. They last maybe one season if we are lucky. So far the other expensive heads we have in the shop have lasted two seasons.

A schrader pump and a presta adapter is not an ideal situation for a high volume shop environment.


----------



## Sportsnair (Oct 31, 2015)

*Inflator a decent price*



ncfisherman said:


> I like some Park tools, but this is ridiculous...Park Tool INF-1 Shop Inflator > New Items | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


Sportsnair make one for 30 bucks! Sportsnair.com makes two different versions.


----------



## kf9yr (May 15, 2012)

I have one. I also have the Lowe's inflator ( I replaced the gauge with a nice one from Grainger and the chuck with a Hirame). 

The Lowe's / Hirame inflator is great for accuracy especially for our Tubeless setups where I can see .5 lbs pressure difference on the big gauge. 

The Park inflator really flows a lot of air though when you're seating a tire on a tubeless rim. I have a 200 lb compressor and the Park inflator makes mounting tubeless a snap.


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

Prestacycle makes an inflator with a presta head on it that is mounted 180 out from "normal" so you can grab the tire and inflate with one hand. No adapters needed. 

Best $23 I've spent yet.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

It must be good! It's rated for "ship use".


----------

